# GW's Speaking fees



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.occupydemocrats.com/fact...g-fees-while-hillary-donates-them-to-charity/



> George W. Bush may have been keeping out of the public eye since the end of his catastrophic presidency, but that doesn’t mean he hasn’t been busy. While FOX News, the right wing echo chamber, and Republicans love to harp on about Hillary Clinton’s imaginary “Clinton Cash scandal”, they conveniently fail to mention the fact that Hillary Clinton donates her speaking fees to charity while George W. Bush puts them in his personal bank account. Michael Kruse of POLITICO revealed this week that since 2009, Bush has given over  200 paid speeches, charging $100,000 to $175,000 for his presence. Bush told author Robert Draper that after the presidency, he intended to “replenish the ol’ coffers” making “ridiculous” money through public speaking- and has made good on that promise, racking up some $15 million dollars for his bank account.
> 
> Bush tends to restrict his speaking to private affairs, enjoying the luxury that the Republican donation base are accustomed to, in convention centers and hotel ballrooms, resorts and casinos, but has also stooped to such events as the “Work Truck Show” and the 2014 International Bowl Expo, where Mr. Bush offered up such nuggets of wisdom like “bowling is fun.” But in general, his movements and audiences are hard to trace; his post-White House irrelevance shielding him from public interest. But he travels and speaks, from investment summits in the Cayman Islands to a McKinney, Texas charity for the homeless, which he was paid $100,000.






> Unlike Hilary Clinton, who donates her speaking fees to the Clinton Foundation, for use in philanthropic work around the world, Bush’s staff assured POLITICO that “none of what he makes when he does get paid goes anywhere other than his own bank account.” As the right wing FOX “News” propaganda machine zeroes in on creating a firestorm of lies and exaggerations about the finances of the Clinton family, they are hypocritically silent on the subject of Mr. Bush.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 10, 2015)

People PAY to hear GW speak??????


----------



## oakapple (Jun 10, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> People PAY to hear GW speak??????


Yes, it IS surprising I must say. I would happily pay up NOT to hear him speak.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

The point was that the Right is making so much out of Hillary's speaking fees... but not a peep about GWs....   I agree though, I wouldn't give a dime to hear him talk.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

But...but....He's the "decider".


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 10, 2015)

*He can speak with "down home charm"  and he does it well and without the need of a monitor!  Imagine that!  *


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *He can speak with "down home charm"  and he does it well and without the need of a monitor!  Imagine that!  *



Really?  What is this?  Need to see more there's plenty of them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Where did you go lenore.  PS the "down home charm" is imported from the East.....New Haven, Conn. to be precise.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah.. that "down home charm" is as phony as a $3 bill


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah.. that "down home charm" is as phony as a $3 bill



Y'all watch it now, he don't 'preciate that talk.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 10, 2015)

GW's 'nuggets of wisdom' are just about worth the equilavant of his intelligence.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> GW's 'nuggets of wisdom' are just about worth the equilavant of his intelligence.


Except....... They are not his own nuggets of wisdom, he must pay for somebody to write it up for him, and then makes mistakes on the delivery.Folksy charm, really?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's face it... The man is just plain stupid.


----------



## BobF (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty narrow minded and nasty comments.

Now for some truth.   George is not as bad as Obama has been.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

:lofl:  Thanks Bob....  With everything going on here... I needed that laugh..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

BobF said:


> Pretty narrow minded and nasty comments.
> 
> Now for some truth.   George is not as bad as Obama has been.



Bob, I just love your jokes.  Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 10, 2015)

Wasn't it George Dubya that was caught out with someone feeding him his lines via an earpiece?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Wasn't it George Dubya that was caught out with someone feeding him his lines via an earpiece?



Yes, he was repeating Dick Cheney's word which he was getting via a hidden receiver during his first debate with John Kerry.  Remember the mystery bulge on his back?


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

"Poor, George, he was born with a silver foot in his mouth."  Or was that the old man...?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> "Poor, George, he was born with a silver foot in his mouth."  Or was that the old man...?



Why not a foot... ?     He has nothing else in his head.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, at least his mother loved him when he wasn't drinking...layful:


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2015)

So far, in this 21st Century, this nation has been "blessed" with a couple of real Dud's in the White House.  Unfortunately...looking forward to 2016...those who have announced their intention to run for POTUS don't seem to offer much in the way of improvement.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

Don M. said:


> So far, in this 21st Century, this nation has been "blessed" with a couple of real Dud's in the White House.  Unfortunately...looking forward to 2016...those who have announced their intention to run for POTUS don't seem to offer much in the way of improvement.



Which one of the 14 billionaires who will decide our election do you like?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Which one of the 14 billionaires who will decide our election do you like?



The Only one I've heard anything saying anything resembling Common Sense, so far, is Bernie Sanders...and he doesn't stand a snowballs chance.  The winner in 2016 will, once again. be the candidate who throws the most money at the election.  Then, per normal, he/she will be obligated to bow to the wishes of the ultra wealthy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

Don M. said:


> The Only one I've heard anything saying anything resembling Common Sense, so far, is Bernie Sanders...and he doesn't stand a snowballs chance.  The winner in 2016 will, once again. be the candidate who throws the most money at the election.  Then, per normal, he/she will be obligated to bow to the wishes of the ultra wealthy.



Don't count Bernie out...  Do you know that in the Democratic Wisconsin  straw poll Hillary got 49% and Bernie got 41%.  AND the Sanders campaign didn't even know there WAS a poll.  It was as much a surprise to them as US..   So imagine if the Sanders campaign would have worked it?  

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/06/wisconsin-straw-poll-surprise-a-narrow-clinton-win-118727.html


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2015)

I think Bernie Sander's "message" would fit in nicely with the wishes of the vast majority of our people.  However, the other candidates will be amassing vast sums of money to saturate our TV, etc., with a massive propaganda campaign, and the bulk of the voters will base their decisions on yet another huge misinformation blitz.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Let's face it... The man is just plain stupid.



 If he's THAT stupid then why are thousands paying thousands just to hear him speak?
The guys an ex President and can do whatever he wants.

Hillary and company are the ones you need to watch out for.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> If he's THAT stupid then why are thousands paying thousands just to hear him speak?
> The guys an ex President and can do whatever he wants.
> 
> Hillary and company are the ones you need to watch out for.



Oh brother......*eyes roll*......


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> If he's THAT stupid then why are thousands paying thousands just to hear him speak?
> The guys an ex President and can do whatever he wants.
> 
> Hillary and company are the ones you need to watch out for.



Perhaps there are THOUSANDS of stupid people?   :dunno:


----------



## Lon (Jun 11, 2015)

Despite the fact that I have lowered my speaking fee to only $25,000 USD plus travel expenses for a full 15 minutes I have had very few scheduled.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Lon said:


> Despite the fact that I have lowered my speaking fee to only $25,000 USD plus travel expenses for a full 15 minutes I have had very few scheduled.



Understandable.  Lower it to $25 and you'll also have few if any requests.
l


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 11, 2015)

Lon said:


> Despite the fact that I have lowered my speaking fee to only $25,000 USD plus travel expenses for a full 15 minutes I have had very few scheduled.


 
Does that included lunch?


----------



## BobF (Jun 11, 2015)

At least for this one time, we won't need to avoid Obama as being a good and honest politician.   He isn't and has not been.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

BobF said:


> At least for this one time, we won't need to avoid Obama as being a good and honest politician.   He isn't and has not been.



Still trying for the laughs Bob?...*lol lol lol lol.lol....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

Bill Clinton's speaking fees aren't too shabby either.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

They all get paid well, both sides!


----------



## BobF (Jun 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Still trying for the laughs Bob?...*lol lol lol lol.lol....



No laughs needed, just some honest comments for the way Obama has acted and how he has cheated the US out of a decent debt listing and pushed it to twice what it was when he became President of our nation.   That is only one of his many mistakes and wrong ways to treat the people of the US.   Time for him to be gone and replaced with one of the many who are attempting to get elected.    I keep saying Hillary will be a lot better that what we have today.   Still say so.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((yawn))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes, he was repeating Dick Cheney's word which he was getting via a hidden receiver during his first debate with John Kerry.  Remember the mystery bulge on his back?
> 
> View attachment 18555



Doesn't look like a pistol so maybe he was just happy to see them.


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2015)

More about Obama's debt he created for the US with no justifications at all.   He has taken what was about 10 trillion when he took over after a couple of far left liberals drove Bush's debt from about  7.5 trillion on up to about 10 trillion in two years.   Then Obama took over and the debt never stopped climbing till today's level of about $18 trillion today.   It will be a great relief to the US when Obama is gone and I consider Hillary to be a much less threat than Obama.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...a_administration/obama_approval_index_history
 			[h=2]Obama Approval Index History[/h] 		

Date
Approval Index
Strongly Approve
Strongly Disapprove
Total Approve
Total Disapprove
12-Jun-15
-20
21%
41%
45%
53%
11-Jun-15
-17
23%
40%
47%
52%
10-Jun-15
-15
24%
39%
48%
50%
09-Jun-15
-14
24%
38%
49%
49%
08-Jun-15
-13
25%
38%
48%
50%
05-Jun-15
-17
23%
40%
47%
51%
04-Jun-15
-15
24%
39%
47%
51%


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes Bob.... If the "Rasmussen Report" says so .... well.. it's must be true..  

But I have to ask you... WHAT does Obama's approval rating history have to do with the topic of GW's and Hillary's speaking fees?   Just how does it tie in to this thread?  Perhaps it's just something you want to talk about?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, you know that Obama just can't wait to get out of office and start making those big speaking fees, too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, you know that Obama just can't wait to get out of office and start making those big speaking fees, too...



After what the Right has put that poor man through?  More power to him..  and he's certainly going to make bank... that's for sure..


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2015)

Unfortunately the Obama King has not allowed the right to slow him down one bit.   Obama's debt just keeps on piling up and that is definitely going to hurt the US for many years too come.   Maybe, whomever gets elected this next election will want to return the country to its Constitutional ways and forget all this corrupt nonsense Obama has started.   I think Hillary could be one to start that or  maybe one of the other Democrat or Republican candidate types.  Obama will be gone and whomever gets elected for the next many election years will have the unfortunate job of trying to put the US back together again.

These ultra far left ways of running the government need to be brought back closer to the middle again.   Our Constitutionally set up Congress are supposed to run this country.    Not some way off far left President making the government do far too much of his personal ideas and not just from the Congress as it should be.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> Unfortunately the Obama King has not allowed the right to slow him down one bit.   Obama's debt just keeps on piling up and that is definitely going to hurt the US for many years too come.   Maybe, whomever gets elected this next election will want to return the country to its Constitutional ways and forget all this corrupt nonsense Obama has started.   I think Hillary could be one to start that or  maybe one of the other Democrat or Republican candidate types.  Obama will be gone and whomever gets elected for the next many election years will have the unfortunate job of trying to put the US back together again.
> 
> These ultra far left ways of running the government need to be brought back closer to the middle again.   Our Constitutionally set up Congress are supposed to run this country.    Not some way off far left President making the government do far too much of his personal ideas and not just from the Congress as it should be.



You continue to ignore the facts in favor of your Faux propaganda which you rely on for data.  Enjoy your fantasies.


----------



## BobF (Jun 12, 2015)

Our national debt is not something to ignore at all.    It is real and we do not have a nice convenient way of paying it down.   Under Clinton it was going down but now, with the far far left in control, it just keeps on growing in large margins.   It is our Congress that is supposed to do the debating and spending, not a out of control President Obama.


----------

